# Creme Brulee Problems



## kupkake (Feb 18, 2005)

Can I re-bake creme brulee that didn't set up after it's been refrigerated?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I'm not so sure that will help. Besides, not all creme brulee recipes are meant to set up all that stiffly. It would help if we knew something about the recipe you used. (But please, don't copy it in directly as printed in the book or wherever it's from; just give us an idea of the proportions and baking time/method.)

Finally: I'm going to move this thread to the Baking Questions forum, where the pastry pros can help you more.


----------



## clay (Feb 24, 2005)

I just tried it the other day......NO you cant do that!

If you mess it up, you have to start over and do it again. I was teaching a co-worker how to make it and had to step out for a little while. He pulled them out of the oven too early, then tried putting them back in the oven after they had been in the walk-in for an hour. Didn't work!


----------



## kupkake (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm new to this site and don't know my way around yet so please be patient.
Thanks for the info on rebaking brulees. I didn't risk it, I just made a new batch.
Kupkake


----------



## clay (Feb 24, 2005)

I still dont truly understand WHY though?!?!?!? Anyone know?


----------



## kupkake (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi,
This is directed to Suzanne in response to her inquiry. The recipe I used was
9 C Manufacturing Cream
1/3 C Kahlua
2 Shots Espresso
21/2 C Sugar
11/2 C Yolks

Simmered first four ingredients then tempered into eggs and baked in water bath. 
It took forever and 3/4 of the small ramekins were firm but there was liquid on the bottom. To much Kahlua? I don't know. Any info would be appreciated. Also any recipes for Kahlua Creme Bs.
Kupkake


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You need slow and steady heat to evenly cook the brulee, which is why it also needs to be shallow. If you bake it, chill it, and try to re-bake it, the eggs will cook more than you want them to, and you get a curdled mess.

One case where this works, though, is a double layer brulee. Bake a thin layer of choc. brulee, chill, and pour on a thin layer of vanilla. Bake again. The top layer, along with the water bath, seems to insulate the bottom layer, and because the vanilla is so thin, it doesn't require full baking time. It helps to cover the ramekins with an inverted sheetpan.


----------



## clay (Feb 24, 2005)

I just had some of your kahlua brulee and man is it good! The recipe worked just fine for me! I made 8, sold 7 and ate 1. Nice to know I have customers with good taste!

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## marya7b (Jul 4, 2013)

What is the deepest you would recommend making a brulee? I am having problems with getting consistent results. The ramekins i am using now are about 2.5-3" deep. Should we get something shallower? Also, do you have any idea if elevation will effect this item? I am baking at about 4000 ft elevation.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

It's funny you're asking about how deep a person would make crème brulee when these days, everyone makes it shallow to get the most crust.  I wouldn't go more than 1.5" deep and I'd definitely opt for a shallow wide container to give diners the crunch they love.


----------

